# 2011 Arnold Classic



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 4, 2011)

Heading out to the Arnold Classic in the morning with Guro Monolopolus. We'll be competing in the FMA divisions Sunday morning.


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2011)

Good luck!  Please post a review of how things went, when you return.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 5, 2011)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> Heading out to the Arnold Classic in the morning with Guro Monolopolus. We'll be competing in the FMA divisions Sunday morning.


 
Very cool! Good luck! I want to check out the Arnold classic and hope to get to it next year!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2011)

Good luck Tim!


----------

